# Jeykll Island sunrise



## Lee Woodie (Jul 5, 2016)

Had a great time there and this was the sunrise the day we left


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2016)

Lee, that is an awesome capture!!!!  I love the sight of the bird against the sun back-drop as it just enhances this photo to the MAXXXXX !!!!!!!

I would have to admit that it would have been really hard for me to leave there with that kind of scenery.

Thanks for sharing this beautiful photo with all of us.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2016)

That's beautiful!


----------



## carver (Jul 6, 2016)

Another great shot Lee


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 6, 2016)

What a great composition!  You can really get some fantastic sunrise and moon rise shots down there.  Fantastic shot Lee!


----------



## natureman (Jul 8, 2016)

I really like your photo.


----------

